# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps why we register a table in apps schema?

## Manoj.Oracle

hi
I am manoj
why we register a table in apps schema?

----------


## AshishD

Hi,
As per my limited Knowledge if u hav build form or any FF then u hav to register that table in Apps Schema.

Regards 
AshishD

----------


## imrankhan111

hi if we want to develope out application form in apps schema we have to register if 
we want to see the flexfield and discriptive field data and anthor reason is that 
we are unable to get the column data in apps.

----------


## pradeep sharma

The reason for registering the tables in apps scema is that by doing the same we give the privilege to  all apps users to access the data from that table.

----------


## amitpatel66

APPS/APPLSYS schema provides privileges to all other schemas(user) to access the tables. There are predefined standard roles granted to other schemas that can use the objects of APPS schema in return.

----------


## bobbyiiit

if we register a table then we can implement
Who Columns
FlexFields
Profile Options

----------

